# Jet 1640 EVS - First Impressions



## Mike_D_S

Nice detailed unboxing and feature review. I don't know about other people, but I find detailed info on the various features is very helpful when making comparison choices.

I'm on the fence about moving up from my midi lathe, so this is timely for me.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## michelletwo

your 1642 could have accomodated sitting down..take headstock to end and you could hollow straight in. I have an old nova 3000 that I can use in seating position to make bowls. comprehensive review.


----------



## WoodworkingVet

> Nice detailed unboxing and feature review. I don t know about other people, but I find detailed info on the various features is very helpful when making comparison choices.
> 
> I m on the fence about moving up from my midi lathe, so this is timely for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> - MikeDS


Mike, I turned on a midi lathe (Rikon) for a year or so before turning on a full size lathe. Its one of those things, when you turn on a full size lathe you will immediately ask why you didn't make the upgrade sooner. Its awesome! I especially like the more powerful motor and slower speeds for sanding and roughing out. I'm glad you enjoyed the review.


----------



## WoodworkingVet

> your 1642 could have accomodated sitting down..take headstock to end and you could hollow straight in. I have an old nova 3000 that I can use in seating position to make bowls. comprehensive review.
> 
> - michelletwo


Yes, that is most definitely an option in most cases. However my shop is quite small and so my lathe sits with a cabinet to the left and another to the right. In order to turn from the end I would have had to remove one of the cabinets. I just couldn't afford to lose counter space or storage space as its quite limited as it is. But for those that have the space it is an excellent suggestion.

D.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a sweet machine!


----------



## woodworm

Good review.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grantd

Thanks for the comparison review, I'm considering a 1642 that is still new in box and I was wondering what the difference was between it and the 1640. Sounds like besides the rotating headstock not a ton changed.


----------

